# Drop rda + NCV2 , Single or dual coil ?



## Altrise1 (11/12/18)

*Hi guys 

New poster here 
I recently purchased a drop rda and I'm running it with my nvc2.using fused clapton dual coils at resistance around 0.18. 

Problem I'm having is that the flavour/vapour is too little or weak in paralell mode.as for series regulated, its a too warm/hot vape , flavour is a bit better than on paralell mode but I cant take long draws.feels like my cotton would burn lol.‍

Can the Veterans assist me in some expert advise on whether i should use dual or single coils regarding this problem and why. TIA *


----------



## Beserker786 (11/12/18)

I have a drop RDA with a single coil Clapton, reading about 0.34 ohms, and run it in regulated series mode, with the dial close to zero (so just higher than 1 battery voltage). It is a bit warm, and requires about 6/10 airholes open. flavor is good, and batteries lasts about a day. I change cotton about once a week, and coils hardly, just clean them when changing cotton.


----------



## Silver (11/12/18)

Welcome to the forum @Altrise1 

I dont have experience with the NoisyCricketV2 but it sounds like you should try a higher resistance on the series setup. Experiment with different coils and resistances till you find the sweet spot for yourself.

All the best and enjoy the forum!


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (11/12/18)

You can put it in regulated series mode and then use the potentiometer to control how powerful you want it. Make sure the power button light flashes red then you know you are in regulated series. I ran as low as 0.10 on my Cricket V2 with it turned down. 

Sent from my Asmodus Lustro LTE Version

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (12/12/18)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> You can put it in regulated series mode and then use the potentiometer to control how powerful you want it. Make sure the power button light flashes red then you know you are in regulated series. I ran as low as 0.10 on my Cricket V2 with it turned down.
> 
> Sent from my Asmodus Lustro LTE Version


But that first puff in reg series mode is not for sissies before it calms itself back down!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (12/12/18)

Paul33 said:


> But that first puff in reg series mode is not for sissies before it calms itself back down!!


Yeah that's one downfall of an excellent mod. 

Sent from my Asmodus Lustro LTE Version

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Paul33 (12/12/18)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> Yeah that's one downfall of an excellent mod.
> 
> Sent from my Asmodus Lustro LTE Version


It’s caught me a few times and I have two noisys running so I’m doubly careful!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

